# Dash Pics



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

Hey guys and gals, I was wondering if I could get some pics of your dash. Just to see how it looks and whatnot.


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Dash Pics (PyroPopTrt)*

Heres a pic of my dash (click pic for big version).


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: Dash Pics (harry_the_cake)*

thanks man!! Any more?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

What are you plotting?


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Here´s mine...
http://i24.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## jonc (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Dash Pics (TeemuM)*

Here's mine:
http://www.photobox.co.uk/albu...41308


----------

